# Need to turn off Shortcut key pop-up when Alt key is pressed in Word!



## MediaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

We just installed Windows 7 and everything is working well until I get into Word. If I accidentally hit the ALT key and on screen keyboard with shortcuts pops up and I have to hit the ESC button twice to turn this off....VERY frustrating when you are in a hurry! Can anyone help?!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Afraid this can NOT be turned off, and the Alt key shortcut is a Windows shortcut and has been there since Windows 95.
It is used in almost every Windows compliant program.

I Word 2007, a second Alt will turn off the display of the next step. There is no need in hitting the Esc key.


----------



## Brett_WinTeam (Jul 8, 2010)

I think this is what you are looking for! You can use Group Policy settings to disable commands and menu items for Office 2010 applications by specifying the toolbar control ID (TCID) for the Office 2010 controls. You can also disable keyboard shortcuts by setting the *Custom | Disable shortcut keys* policy setting and adding the _virtual key code_ and _modifier_ for the shortcut. A virtual key code is a hardware-independent number that uniquely identifies a key on the keyboard. A modifier is the value for a modifier key, such as *ALT*, *CONTROL*, or *SHIFT*.

Check out this site:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc179143.aspx

I hope this helps!

Brett M,
Windows Outreach Team


----------

